# Coniugazione dei verbi con più di tre sillabe



## Manny Glenn Fernandez

Ciao:
Sempre ho avuto difficoltà per coniugare verbi con piu di tre sillabe-- esempio:
*liberare.. *  come sarebbe corretto , *libèrami, libèro, libèri, etc. *oppure *lìberami, lìbero, lìberi, etc.?*
Ci sono molti altri verbi con cui ho anche difficoltà.
C'è una regola specifica per risolvere questo problema?
Tante grazie in anticipo

Manny


----------



## Kraus

La coniugazione corretta è: l*ì*berami, l*ì*bero, l*ì*beri...

Al presente indicativo e congiuntivo l'accento cade sulla terzultima sillaba in tutte le persone, tranne alla 1° e alla 2° plurale che hanno la desinenza accentata: liberi*a*mo, liber*a*te. In tutti gli altri tempi dell'indicativo si accenta la desinenza: liber*a*vo, liber*a*i, liberer*ò*. 

Anche al congiuntivo imperfetto abbiamo la desinenza accentata: che io liber*a*ssi, che noi liber*a*ssimo, ecc.
Lo stesso vale per il condizionale: liberer*e*i, liberer*e*sti, ecc.

L'imperativo vuole invece l'accento sulla terzultima sillaba (che diventa quartultima o quintultima se è seguito da pronomi personali, es. l*i*beramelo) per la 2° e la 3° persona singolare (l*i*bera, l*i*beri), ma lo vuole sulla desinenza alla 2° e 3° plurale (liberi*a*mo, liber*a*te).


----------



## Kraus

I verbi della 2° coniugazione, però, non rispettano le regole del post precedente: con*o*scere, per esempio, quando non va accentata la desinenza ha l'accento sulla seconda *o*. Anche i verbi della 3° coniugazione fanno eccezione, e quelli in -isc- (preferire, ad esempio) vogliono sempre la desinenza o il suffisso -isc- accentati (prefer*i*sco, preferi*a*mo), ecc. 

Eventuali rettifiche sono graditissime!


----------



## daniele712

Manny Glenn Fernandez said:


> Ciao:
> Sempre ho sempre avuto difficoltà a per coniugare verbi con piu di tre sillabe-- esempio:
> *liberare.. *  come sarebbe corretto , *libèrami, libèro, libèri, etc. *oppure *lìberami, lìbero, lìberi, etc.?*
> Ci sono anche molti altri verbi con cui ho anche difficoltà.
> C'è una regola specifica per risolvere questo problema?
> Tante grazie in anticipo
> 
> Manny


Visto che scrivi in un italiano quasi perfetto mi sono permesso di correggere il tuo post.Non si usa dire 'sempre ho mangiato '(anche se non è un errore grammaticale) ma ' ho sempre mangiato' non ' sempre ho fame' ma ' ho sempre fame'.


----------



## Starletta

A'ugurano о augùrano?


----------



## Necsus

*À*ugurano. Ma lo trovi nei vocabolari: (_io àuguro_, ecc.).


----------



## francisgranada

Manny Glenn Fernandez said:


> Ciao:
> Sempre ho avuto difficoltà per coniugare verbi con piu di tre sillabe-- esempio:
> *liberare.. *  come sarebbe corretto , *libèrami, libèro, libèri, etc. *oppure *lìberami, lìbero, lìberi, etc.?*
> Ci sono molti altri verbi con cui ho anche difficoltà.
> C'è una regola specifica per risolvere questo problema?
> Tante grazie in anticipo
> 
> Manny



In alcuni casi nella prima coniugazione (-_are_) l'accento si trova sulla terzultima sillaba, quando la desinenza personale non è accentata (come spiegato da Kraus).

Si tratta prevalentemente dei verbi derivati da altre parole (sostantivi, aggettivi ...), e questi verbi tendono a mantenere l'accento originale: liberare viene da _l*ì*bero _(e non da "libéro"), terminare da _t*è*rmine_, telefonare dal _tel*è*fono _ecc., per cui _io l*ì*bero, tu __t*è*rmini__, lui tel*è*fona_ ecc.

Credo questa osservazione possa aiutare anche agli ispanoparlanti, perché l'accento delle parole da cui questi verbi derivano, tipicamente (anche se non sempre) coincide con quello delle correspondenti parole spagnole (p.e. l*i*bre, l*í*bero, tel*é*fono, t*é*rmino ... ).


----------



## Starletta

Sì sì grazie, però questo modo di pronunciare lo trovo molto scomodo, e molto spesso mi si intreccia la lingua. Sicuramente direi àuguro, ma àugurano ci riesco appena.

Ma come spiegare ad uno straniero che si dice àuguro ma trascìno ad esempio? C'è qualche regola o almeno una tendenza generale?


----------



## matoupaschat

Starletta said:


> Sì sì grazie, però questo modo di pronunciare lo trovo molto scomodo, e molto spesso mi si intreccia la lingua. Sicuramente direi àuguro, ma àugurano ci riesco appena.
> 
> Ma come spiegare ad uno straniero che si dice àuguro ma trascìno ad esempio? C'è qualche regola o almeno una tendenza generale?


 
Scusa, Starletta, ma a questo punto, mi chiedo se non sia meglio lasciare gli stranieri trarsi d'impaccio da soli  ...


----------



## Denis555

Starletta said:


> Sì sì grazie, però questo modo di pronunciare lo trovo molto scomodo, e molto spesso mi si intreccia la lingua. Sicuramente direi àuguro, ma àugurano ci riesco appena.
> 
> Ma come spiegare ad uno straniero che si dice àuguro ma trascìno ad esempio? C'è qualche regola o almeno una tendenza generale?



Brava! Questa è proprio la domanda che mi sono sempre fatto. *C'è qualche regola???? *I dizionari non sempre ci aiutano


----------



## violadaprile

Manny Glenn Fernandez said:


> Ciao:
> Sempre ho avuto difficoltà per coniugare verbi con piu di tre sillabe-- esempio:
> *liberare.. *come sarebbe corretto , *libèrami, libèro, libèri, etc. *oppure *lìberami, lìbero, lìberi, etc.?*
> C'è una regola specifica per risolvere questo problema?





Starletta said:


> Sì sì grazie, però questo modo di pronunciare lo trovo molto scomodo, e molto spesso mi si intreccia la lingua. Sicuramente direi àuguro, ma àugurano ci riesco appena.
> 
> Ma come spiegare ad uno straniero che si dice àuguro ma trascìno ad esempio? C'è qualche regola o almeno una tendenza generale?



Per esempio spiegando che si tratta di una retrocessione dell'accento in alcune forme verbali ben precise (non solo della prima coniugazione = con-*sì*-ste-re, re-*sì*-ste-re, re-si-*stè*-va-no, mo-*rì*-va-no, mo-ri-*rèb*-be-ro) derivate dal latino o dal greco: anche in "tra-*scì*-no" l'accento è retrocesso dato che il verbo è "tra-sci-*nà*-re".
Oppure per aggiunta di una particella pronominale per sua natura atona.

O per esempio anche spiegando che le parole sdrucciole hanno due accenti, uno tonico (forte) e uno debole: questo sicuramente facilita la pronuncia. Si studia facendo metrica sia latina sia greca sia italiana.

Nessuno dei due accenti in genere si segna, l'accento debole graficamente non esiste. Perciò metto in grassetto l'accento forte:
*Àu*-gu-ra-nò
*Àu*-gu-rà-me-lò <--- (accento debole/debole)
*Àu*-gu-rì (tu auguri)
*Lì*-be-ra-mì
*Lì*-be-rà-me-lò  <--- (accento debole/debole)
*Mè*-ri-ta-lò
Me-ri-*tà*-te
Me-ri-*tà*-te-ve-lò 
*Fà*-scia-mì (bendami)
*Prèn*-di-te-lò
Pren-*dè*-te-ve-lò
Por-*tà*-te-ve-lò

Ma anche Au-*gù*-ri (plurale di augurio) ...Fa-*scià*-mi (le corde di una nave)

Se fai caso, un po' per volta il secondo accento debole cominci a sentirlo e agevola automaticamente la pronuncia. Prova a pronunciare spezzando le parole, questo aiuta.

Le parole sdrucciole hanno l'accento debole sull'ultima sillaba, le parole bisdrucciole pure sull'ultima, ossia sul pronome aggiunto.

Se il pronome si aggiunge a una parola piana, la rende sdrucciola con nascita del secondo accento debole. E le parole bis-bisdrucciole, in genere formate con due pronomi, se derivano da una parola già sdrucciola, acquistano un terzo accento che quasi non si sente, che ho sottolineato in rosso.

Questo deriva dalla necessità anche per noi italiani di rendere pronunciabili le parole.

 Non diresti mai *Lì-*be-rà-mè-lo perché in qualche modo finiresti per separare le parole, *Lì*-be-rà|mè-lo. Qualcuno potrebbe capire che vuoi "liberare un melo"!  Dici invece "...me-lò".

Anche le parole composte hanno due accenti, che si sentono molto di più e che ugualmente non si segnano, e in genere corrispondono alle parole originarie. In questo caso, in genere, l'accento tonico forte non viene retrocesso: Cà-po-sta-*ziò*-ne ... Pò-mo-*dò*-ro.

Per quel che può servire.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Complimenti, Viola!
Hai fatto benissimo a introdurre il tema degli accenti secondari, materia ignorata dai più. 
Un carissimo saluto  

GS


----------



## pizzi

violadaprile said:


> .Fa-*scià*-mi (le corde di una nave)



Il _fasciame_ è la parte in legno o in metallo; l'insieme delle corde è _sartiame_ .


----------



## violadaprile

pizzi said:


> Il _fasciame_ è la parte in legno o in metallo; l'insieme delle corde è _sartiame_ .


Ooopps .... 
Vero vero!

... però fa rima


----------



## marghevi

*D*unque, nel caso del verbo "idratare",  "io ìdrato" o" io idràto"  ? *S*tiamo avendo una diatriba io e il mio compagno, e io sostengo l'accento sulla i iniziale: io idrato, tu idrati , egli idrata, e poi l'accento passa alla penultima sillaba.
*N*on riesco a trovare l'accentazione in nessun vocabolario.
*G*razie a chi mi risponderà giustificando.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao e benvenut@ in WRF!
Io idr*à*to. Tutte le voci del presente indicativo sono piane (parossitone), tranne la terza plurale, che è sdrucciola (idr*à*tano). Il DOP riporta accento e pronuncia della prima persona singolare.


----------



## marghevi

*S*cusa, non mi convince. Tutte le voci del presente indicativo ? e allora tutti i verbi simili a idratare, peritare, caricare, dubitare, replicare, temperare ecc. ? *I*o mi pèrito, io càrico, io dùbito, tèmpero......
*Q*uanto a "IDRàTO" *che trovi nel* *DOP*, questo non si riferisce alla prima persona, ma al participio passato.  Dimmi se sbaglio.


----------



## matoupaschat

marghevi said:


> scusa, non mi convince. Tutte le voci del presente indicativo ? e allora tutti i verbi simili a idratare, *peritare*, caricare, dubitare, replicare, temperare ecc. ?  io mi *pèrito*, io càrico, io dùbito, tèmpero......
> quanto a "IDRàTO" CHE TROVI NEL dop, questo non si riferisce alla prima persona, ma al participio passato.  Dimmi se sbaglio.


Se mi posso permettere, sbagli. 
Dallo Zingarelli 2013:io       *idràto
*tu       *idràti
*egli       *idràta
*noi       *idratiàmo
*voi       *idratàte
*essi       *idràtano
*​Sto ancora cercando un participio passato che non sia piano.  E se lo sono tutti, che senso avrebbe che il DOP ne indichi la pronuncia? Tanto, il PP di idratare è idratato .

Edit: E a proposito di peritare, vedi cosa dice il Treccani: *CLIC*

 *Auguroni a tutti, sempre dal Belgio!*


----------



## Necsus

marghevi said:


> *S*cusa, non mi convince. Tutte le voci del presente indicativo ? e allora tutti i verbi simili a idratare, peritare, caricare, dubitare, replicare, temperare ecc. ? *I*o mi pèrito, io càrico, io dùbito, tèmpero......
> *Q*uanto a "IDRàTO" *che trovi nel* *DOP*, questo non si riferisce alla prima persona, ma al participio passato.  Dimmi se sbaglio.


Magrevi, mi riferivo alle voci di tutte le persone del presente indicativo di _idratare_, ovviamente, come avrei potuto intendere di tutti i verbi?
_Idràto _oltre a essere la prima persona singolare del presente indicativo del verbo _idratare_ è anche un aggettivo e un sostantivo, ma participio passato potrebbe esserlo solo di un ipotetico verbo _idrare_. 

Buona fine (d'anno) a tutti!


----------



## Youngfun

Kraus said:


> Al presente indicativo e congiuntivo l'accento cade sulla terzultima sillaba in tutte le persone, tranne alla 1° e alla 2° plurale


Non esiste questa regola, come si evince dagli altri post.


----------

